# Word Runner on Fire



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw an announcement via FB that implies it will come to all Fire tablets as well as Kindle for Android.

Here's a video on Amazon that shows how it works.

http://smile.amazon.com/l/11953645011/ref=smi_www_rco2_go_smi_2203121142

Still not my thing, I don't think.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Huh ... think I agree that it's probably not my thing either


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

My mind is reading the words one. at. a. time.  Lol  I think I would find it more distracting than helpful.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I tried out a couple of reading apps that use Spritz, which is similar to Word Runner, and once I adjusted the speed I found it worked pretty well.  The problem, for me, was that it forces me to keep up and that adds a little pressure and takes some of the fun out of reading, so I didn't use it very long.  I read for fun.  I do think it made me read a little faster a I wonder if doing it a little from time to time won't improve my reading speed.  I'm not sure I care enough to try that but when I have it on my Kindle I just might.

Barry


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Word Runner looks interesting!

For authors, it may be a good tool for proofreading. Also, it could be a helpful aid for readers with eye-tracking problems, those learning a new language, or children just learning to read, especially if text-to-speech can be enabled at the same time.

I'll definitely give it a try when it becomes available on my devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Word Runner looks interesting!
> 
> For authors, it may be a good tool for proofreading. Also, it could be a helpful aid for readers with eye-tracking problems, those learning a new language, or children just learning to read, especially if text-to-speech can be enabled at the same time.
> 
> I'll definitely give it a try when it becomes available on my devices.


Good point about proofreading . . . especially if you slow it a bit . . . .


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not an author but I do proofread a lot of the posts I make in forums and it seems to me that proofreading involves studying each sentence and paragraph at least a little bit.  I'll watch for things like repeating a word too often in a paragraph.  I wonder if seeing things one word at a time would be much use in that.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I'm not an author but I do proofread a lot of the posts I make in forums and it seems to me that proofreading involves studying each sentence and paragraph at least a little bit. I'll watch for things like repeating a word too often in a paragraph. I wonder if seeing things one word at a time would be much use in that.
> 
> Barry


Wouldn't help with a full 'content edit' sort of thing, but would probably help a person pick up spelling and homonym errors.


----------

